# Limit switch issues?



## Markseds (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi!
My furnace is about 30 years old. The furnace pilot is right under the fan limit switch and is fairly strong even at the lowest setting. The issue is that the fan limit switch is constantly heated to the temperature set which then turns on the fan. After it is cooled down by the fan it will shut off. Then again within the next 5-10 minutes the pilot heats the internals which turns the fan on again through the fan limit switch. What could fix this and could the fan limit switch be faulty? Or is the pilot flame too strong that it heats up the furnace too much?
Fan limit switch picture below with the settings at 100° off and 150° on.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Professional only site.

Please ask your questions at our sister site. DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

